# Changing hostname and MAC adress to bypass filtering

## Satoshi

This was written under the assumption that changing hostname and MAC adress is enough to bypass a router's MAC filtering and impersonate another computer:

So, I'm behind a router whose owner sometimes blocks my MAC adress (whenever the internet is slow or he just feels like it).

Recently I figured out how to change my MAC adress to bypass that block. However, it'll not take long for him to see what I'm doing and then he'll probably block anything besides the computers already in the LAN. When that happens, I plan to impersonate one such computers (already have all their MAC adresses and hostnames noted down). To such end, I need to temporarily change my HOSTNAME. How do I do that?

If I start impersonating other computers in the LAN, he'll have no choice but stop blocking me or block everyone else in the LAN, which he won't because, unlike me, they are not spineless cowards and WOULD take it up with him.

And just for clarification: I do pay for that internet acess (which is shared across multiple houses, all of which pay for that access to the owner of the link).

Also, a question: this all started because whenever I opened a torrent client, his computer wouldn't be able to access the internet anymore. However, this is a 10Mb link and the torrent would only download at around 200Kb/s (either because I set that as limit, which was rare, or just because that's the most it got). Is it possible that my little torrent client, at such slow speeds, would wreak havoc like that to the network?

The router is a wireless D-Link one, although everyone, barred the owner, accesses it by ethernet.

----------

## msalerno

Torrents are very capable of saturating a network pipe.  With a few clients and a few servers, I was able to saturate 2 bonded DS3's.  Of course this was on a private network.  The solution to your problem sounds more social than technical.  If he's screwing everyone and not listening to reason, the best solution is to get everyone to stop paying him.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Satoshi,

Don't impersonate another PC.  If its in use, it won't work for you or the real owner of the credentials you use.

It will be quite clear from the router logs what happened and when it happened. If its wired, you will be traced by your port number on the router.

Torrents can create network havoc. The router needs to operate QoS with torrents set to the lowest priority to avoid the disruption.

Talk to the router owner about setting up Quality of Service.

----------

## Satoshi

Just out of curiosity, I just found out that setting a static IP makes it VERY hard -- if at all possible -- to filter me out by mac address, since my PC no longer shows up on the router page.

P.S.: I no longer have the problems described above, due to having moved out of there.

----------

